# adopting an abandoned cat.



## lausa

Recently I found out that the woman who lives two doors down from us has moved out. And she's just left her cat behind on the streets!

He's a lovely animal and he often comes up to me to be stroked and allows me to play with him. He's goes by the name of brookie 
he's been on the streets since Friday, but we only found out off the landlord yesterday that she's left and not taken the cat, so we've been leaving food out for him
I desperately want to take him in!

My only problem is my current cat.
He's 1 in April and very spoiled. He's a house cat and only goes in the garden when the weather is nice. But last time he did he got into a fight with a neighbourhood cat. And he hates other pets.
I'm very worried that if I take him in they will fight and I'll have to give brookie away  

My orignal plan was, when I see brookie again, I will take him into my home and keep my cat downstairs. I will let brookie have free roam of the bedroom, where our current cat has his bed, litter box and food, so he knows the scent of our cat. Then after a few hours, take him downstairs and let our cat come up and take in his scent.
Then I will put brookie in the carry cage and place him in the room with our cat. And next time I'll place our cat in the cage whilst brookie has free roam.

My problem with that is, I don't know where brookie can stay at night! My cat has free roam of the bedroom, stairs and hallway at night, and we can't keep him alone in the living room because we have leather furniture and the landlord would go crazy if brookie scratched it all or broke anything. Even our current cat can't be left unsupervised in the living room.

So what do you think?
Should I take brookie in and hope my plan works?
Any suggestions for sleeping arrangements until the pair get along?
I know a woman who would take brookie if we can't keep him, but id much prefer to keep him in a place he knows.


----------



## ezmeray

I don't have much experience with this area at all, but it sounds like either way (if it works out or not) you'll find Brookie a good home, and that's what counts in the end I think. Good luck!!


----------



## Marcia

Brookie sounds lucky to have found such a caring person. Your plan MAY work because your resident cat - I'll call him Kitty, is young, but there are some cats that absolutely have to be only pets/cats. Only time will tell how this will work out. 

Am I to believe you only have one bedroom? If so, maybe you can set Brookie up in a bathroom with a comfy place to sleep, a second litter box for second cat (important) and water overnight. It's much larger than a cage and more comfortable. In the day, move him in to the bedroom and then swap. Keep them isolated for a few days, but crack the door so they can see and sniff each other if possible after a couple days. You can prop open the door by using a bungee cord to pull the door tightly shut (bungee cord now acts as a spring), then force it back open a couple inches and wedge it with something. Just a couple inches. The tension on the bungee cord keeps the cat outside the door from pushing the door open and the inside cat from pulling it open. After a day or two of that, I have two baby gates that I stack on top of each other for the intro period, too. Sometimes you can find these at second hand stores cheap. 
I know this sounds extensive, but it will go a long ways to lesson the stress and make a transistion easier for all...including you. Not alot of expense involved - a second litter box and used gates if you can find them. You can always donate or sell the gates later.

Here's what I would NOT do - I would not put Brookie in a cage and place him by Kitty - or vice versa. He will feel trapped and it will not be pretty sight. Kitty will feel emboldened to possibly attack Brookie because he will feel Brookie is a sitting duck. No, I would not do that. I learned the hard way. 

Another thought is to get one, or two of those calming plug ins. They are a bit pricey but in a small apartment they will help calm everyone down. Best wishes I hope this works out for you - and oh yeah, and get him vet checked!


----------



## lausa

Thanks Marcia that was so helpful 
That's right, we live in a one bedroom terrace house, and I was thinking about keeping him in the bathroom but its so cold, we don't have central heating, so id like to find some kind of heating pad for him if we do take him in.
I was planning on getting a second litter box too 
I would've kept him in the hallway but our cat can open the door haha. So I will have to try the bathroom! 
I know that brookie gets along with other cats, but mine (his name is ozzy!) doesn't. I was planning on keep switching them every few hours in the house, so brookie and ozzy can get used to each other and maybe just leave the bedroom door open after a few days when they're both calm to see what happens

if we do adopt him, the day after I plan to take him to the vet, to be checked over, vaccinated because I highly doubt this woman did it and also check his age, because I have no idea how old he is!

Last night he didn't come back though  his food on the doorstep was left untouched and we haven't seen him around.
I really hope he's okay, or that someone else has took him in


----------



## Arianwen

Please let us know if he turns back up.


----------



## Marcia

lausa said:


> Thanks Marcia that was so helpful
> That's right, we live in a one bedroom terrace house, and I was thinking about keeping him in the bathroom but its so cold, we don't have central heating, so id like to find some kind of heating pad for him if we do take him in.
> I was planning on getting a second litter box too
> I would've kept him in the hallway but our cat can open the door haha. So I will have to try the bathroom!
> I know that brookie gets along with other cats, but mine (his name is ozzy!) doesn't. I was planning on keep switching them every few hours in the house, so brookie and ozzy can get used to each other and maybe just leave the bedroom door open after a few days when they're both calm to see what happens
> 
> if we do adopt him, the day after I plan to take him to the vet, to be checked over, vaccinated because I highly doubt this woman did it and also check his age, because I have no idea how old he is!
> 
> Last night he didn't come back though  his food on the doorstep was left untouched and we haven't seen him around.
> I really hope he's okay, or that someone else has took him in


 
'That's sad. Almost like he got a sixth sense about being locked up in a house! He said "oh no!!, I'm NOT a homebody, I'm outta here!" Hopefully he will show back up and if he does you are armed with all kinds of advice! :razz:.


----------



## lausa

Its been snowing all today and we haven't seen him! im sure he's smart enough to hide out in this weather somewhere warm but im still worried about him.

I will let you know if he turns back up!


----------



## orrymain

I hope he comes back to you soon. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## lausa

The snows worse and we've spotted paw prints along the garden wall, so we hope its him. We were going to leave food out in the garden but the snow is too bad and it'll be covered in minutes. So we just keep checking the garden to see of he walks past.


----------



## anie

ohh gee keeping my thumbs up that he shows up and you take him over!
let us know what's going on!


----------



## spirite

Has he come back?


----------

